# Best mods/upgrades??



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

Since Im new to the GTO cars and such, I have no clue as to what mods/upgrades are the best. Its a DD and wont ever be a track/drag car, but I want it to handle as good (or better if it can) than my F-Bodies. So, without making it ride like a log wagon, what upgrades or mods would be the best to make?

Thanks for any advice,

Tony


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

For handling, my 2-cents is one of the Pedders suspension and poly kits or similar from other guys. I like Pedders because of the support and getting what you want and need, is a no-brainer with the kits. I went with the Street II Kit and have been happy. Unfortunately I have not had the chance to push the limits of the handling (closed road/course) and its been over a year.

Removing a 100 pounds of excess weight helps to, light weight skid plate, light battery, tow brace, spare tire. You can relocate the battery to the trunk for better weight distribution.

Next (assuming you don't need tires right now) is a set of summer tires, for summer and a set of all seasons for winter (if you don't have a beater car).


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

I found this site. What parts would be worth buying to do a good upgrade?

Results for BUSHINGS


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

hatred said:


> I found this site. What parts would be worth buying to do a good upgrade?
> 
> Results for BUSHINGS


Are you the original owner? Do you know if anything has already been replaced?

https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.a...l1=PONTIAC&Level2=GTO+PACKAGES&DealerCode=RAR

Take a look at the parts in the Street I and Street II Packs or "kits". Then figure if its better to mix and match.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

there's no question you can save hundreds on suspension if you mix and match and do the work yourself. i've priced the "kits" and you can do much better. the work isn't that hard and you learn a lot about the car doing it. you also won't be able to tell the difference from one poly to another and there are comparable spring sets. 
as to what mods the basics of dampers (shocks/struts) and springs as well as front radius rod bushings and strut mounts are high on the list. sways and the other bushings are right behind. i did pretty much the whole shebang plus Harrop cover and spent $2,200 doing it on the "cheap" so it isn't cheap.

for manual transmissions a new shifter (GMM or Billet) makes everyday shifting much more enjoyable. headers and a tune greatly improve the power and sound


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, just got a 05 GTO (all stock) with 25K miles and found that the tires front and rear were worn badly on the inside edge. The fronts were by far the worst, showing threads on the inner side while the visible outer side looked only half worn! Dealer told me "the previous owner must have lowered it because the alignment was checked".

I read up on here and realized the fronts are because of the strut mount/ radius rod bushings being OEM crap, but what about the rear? Is the inner tire wear simply because the rear springs are sagging from being compressed while shipping to the US?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sticks_n_Stones said:


> I'm in the same boat, just got a 05 GTO (all stock) with 25K miles and found that the tires front and rear were worn badly on the inside edge. The fronts were by far the worst, showing threads on the inner side while the visible outer side looked only half worn! Dealer told me "the previous owner must have lowered it because the alignment was checked".
> 
> I read up on here and realized the fronts are because of the strut mount/ radius rod bushings being OEM crap, but what about the rear? Is the inner tire wear simply because the rear springs are sagging from being compressed while shipping to the US?


Good Man!!


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

gm4life why did you edit my post? Granted I can't tell what you changed but still...


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

Sticks_n_Stones said:


> gm4life why did you edit my post? Granted I can't tell what you changed but still...


He didnt edit, he quoted. And he made a section of it BOLD in order to show which part he was complimenting you on.


----------

